# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  ما هي الثقافه؟ وماذا تعني كلمه مثقف؟  (منقول)

## salihmob

ما هي الثقافه ؟  سؤال ظل يراودني كثيرا  ماذا تعني كلمه ثقافه   عندما ادرس كثيرا هل يعني انني مثقف ؟ عندما احمل شهادات علي كافه المستويات هل يعني هذا انني مثقف ؟ عندما اتحدث 5  لغات عالمية وبطلاقه هل هذه هي الثقافه ؟ عندما اعشق السمفونيات العالمية واتابعها بشقف هل انا مثقف ؟  تعريف الثقافه (من موقع ويكيبديا للمعلومات )*الثقافة* كلمة عريقة في اللغة العربية أصلا، فهي تعني صقل النفس والمنطق والفطانة، وفي القاموس المحيط : ثقف ثقفًا وثقافة، صار حاذقًا خفيفًا فطنًا، وثقَّفه تثقيفًا سوَّاه، وهي تعني تثقيف الرمح، أي تسويته وتقويمه. واستعملت الثقافة في العصر الحديث للدلالة على الرقيّ الفكري والأدبي والاجتماعي للأفراد والجماعات. والثقافة ليست مجموعًة من الأفكار فحسب، ولكنها نظريٌة في السلوك بما يرسم طريق الحياة إجما ً لا، وبما يتمّثل فيه الطابع العام الذي ينطبع عليه شعبٌ من الشعوب، وهي الوجوه المميّزة لمقوّمات الأمة التي تُمَيَّزُ بها عن غيرها من الجماعات بما تقوم به من العقائد والقيم واللغة والمبادئ، والسلوك والمقدّسات والقوانين والتجارب. وفي الجملة فإن الثقافة هي الكلُّ المركَّب الذي يتضمن المعارف والعقائد والفنون والأخلاق والقوانين والعادات. فإنه يمكن استخدام كلمة "ثقافة" في التعبير عن أحد المعانى الثلاثة الأساسية التالية:التذوق المتميز للفنون الجميلة والعلوم الإنسانية، وهو ما يعرف أيضا بالثقافة عالية المستوى. نمط متكامل من المعرفة البشرية، والاعتقاد، والسلوك الذي يعتمد على القدرة على التفكير الرمزي والتعلم الاجتماعي. مجموعة من الاتجاهات المشتركة, والقيم, والأهداف، والممارسات التي تميز مؤسسة أو منظمة أو جماعة ما. عندما ظهر هذا المفهوم لأول مرة في أوروبا في القرنى الثامن عشر والتاسع عشر، كان يشير فيما يشير إليه إلى عملية الاستصلاح أو تحسين المستوى، كما هو الحال في عملية الزراعة أوالبستنة.أما في القرن التاسع عشر، أصبح يشير بصورة واضحة إلى تحسين أو تعديل المهارات الفردية للإنسان، لا سيما من خلال التعليم والتربية، ومن ثم إلى تحقيق قدر من التنمية العقلية والروحية للإنسان والتوصل إلى رخاء قومى وقيم عليا. إلى أن جاء منتصف القرن التاسع عشر، وقام بعض العلماء باستخدام مصطلح "الثقافة" للإشارة إلى قدرة الإنسان البشرية على مستوى العالم. وبحلول القرن العشرين، برز مصطلح "الثقافة" للعيان ليصبح مفهوما أساسيا في علم الانثروبولوجيا، ليشمل بذلك كل الظواهر البشرية التي لا تعد كنتائج لعلم الوراثة البشرية بصفة أساسية. وعلى وجه التحديد، فإن مصطلح "الثقافة" قد يشمل تفسيرين في الأنثروبولوجيا الأمريكية ؛ *التفسير الأول : نبوغ القدرة الإنسانية لحد يجعلها تصنف وتبين الخبرات والتجارب بطريقة رمزية، ومن ثم التصرف على هذا الأساس بطريقة إبداعية وخلاقة.التفسير الثاني : فيشير إلى الطرق المتباينة للعديد من الناس الذين يعيشون في أرجاء مختلفة من العالم والتي توضح وتصنف بدورها خبراتهم، والتي تؤثر بشكل كبير على تميز تصرفاتهم بالإبداع الوقت ذاته.وفى أعقاب الحرب العالمية الثانية، صار لهذا المفهوم قدر من الأهمية ولكن بمعانى مختلفة بعض الشئ في بعض التخصصات الأخرى مثل علم الاجتماع، والأبحاث الثقافية، وعلم النفس التنظيمي، وأخيرا الأبحاث المتعلقة بعلم الإدارة.   قال الفيلسوف الصامت عن الثقافه  يقصد بتعبير ( ثقافة ) طريقة فهم الحياة ، وكيفية تنظيمها ، واساليب العيش فيها ، والتي تميز مجتمعاً معيناً عن غيره من المجتمعات ، وتعطيه وجهه الأصيل ، ومن ثم شخصيته . والثقافة بالنسبة الى الفرد في المجتمع هي عطاء يكتسبه عند ولادته ، ويتطبع عليه في انماط سلوكه وطرق تفكيره وادراكه كما هو موجود في العالم الخارجي . ومن ناحية اخرى حيث ان الثقافة ذات طابع جماعي قبل كل شيء فانها تغدو مشاركة ما بين الأفراد الذين يعيشون في كنفها ، لأنها تخلق تماثلاً اساسياً في ذهنياتهم وفي تصرفاتهم التي سوف تميزهم عن الأفراد الذين يعيشون في ظل حظارة اخرى . 
ان المشاركة الجماعية في ثقافة معينة قد لا تكون عامة بالنسبة الى كل افراد المجتمع الواحد ، اذ قد تنطوي على ثقافات فرعية متميزة وتتمسك بها جماعات ذات خصائص متميزة بالنسبة الى باقي العناصر في المجتمع وعليه توجد ثقافتان ، الأولى هي الثقافة الشاملة العامة او الوطنية او القومية التي يتبناها اوسع قطاعات المجتمع ، والثانية هي الثقافات الفرعية التي تخص فئة معينة من افراد المجتمع   ساقوم بالتطرق الي ثقافات البلدان الاخري والحضارات العريقه  في مواضيع مختلفة في هذا القسم   تابعونا فقط

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بارك الله فيك 
اخى الكريم

----------


## امير الصمت

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------

